# coyote mount is finished



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Finally finished last years coyote mount for Brian Lawrence .He took second Place in my Predator Days hunt-Oct 18-20--13--This years hunt is coming up real fast---Anyways Brian & Partner Jim Raab also took Heavy Dog with a weight of 37lbs------He's coming up from the L-P this week to pick him up----Here's a couple of pic's*

* SB*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You never cease to amaze me Skip, congrats on another beautiful job.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Skip that is going to look great in Brian's manbarn.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks good


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work Skip ! dont forget and let me know when your hunt is, I will donate calls again.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Ed----They were a real hit last year----Thanks again*

* sb*


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Very nice! I almost shot my phone


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome work

very life like

if i seen that mount in someones yard i would be tempted to stop and shoot it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Skip ! I wish you'd move closer to me. I'd see to it you stayed retired.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a sweet looking mount.

I too would be tempted to shoot that one if I saw it in someones yard. It would at least get the binocular exam.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful work for an old retired guy...LOL. Great work Skip!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that is a great looking mount


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a fox mount ready to put on something like that....maybe I need to send it to you for the finishing touches.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

excellent job on the mount, I would have been proud to have you do mine.

Bruce


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work SB


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you again skip. I absolutely love it. Pictures are beautiful but when you see it in person it is just stunning.
Thank you 
You are a true artist


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Brian---Very Happy you like the Mount--He is a nice Dog with Good color------Also I'm very Pleased with my New 22-250 Ruger #1--------See ya in Oct at Predator Days----------sb*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking rifle you have there.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Creative genius.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

That is amazing work. The eyes look great.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------

